# Pics of my current inhabitants



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

3 Caribe







.

Clown knife, already 16"


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

The kisser


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

The Plec


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

The Angel, although there are 3


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

And the Clowns who will be sorely missed


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you sure.? t his tank might be alot more intreting then cariba.. is a very nice community


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh and the tank itself.

Thanks Poseidon X, I have been thinking the same myself. With these guy's in, there is always something going on. The Loaches are superb and keep me entertained thoughout the day, the Kisser and Plec are also good at times, esp. when the Kisser goes kising the Knife. And the Angels love to come to me when I'm near the tank.

I will be thinking about this one very hard!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you wanted to change something up that would be it more of a predator tank you could throw in a green texas.. or a pair of those hard to find hondurian convicts


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

nice tank. How long did it take the knife to get that big? What does it eat?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice tank man, how big is it ?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet knife, i really want one they look soo stealthy and cool.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice clown knives. . . . makes me miss mine.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

you could always just leave them in there....









hahhahha just kidding


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.

The tank is 6'x2'x2' - I haven't had the tank long, i bought it and everything with it.

The clown knife is just over 1 1/2 years old, and he owns the tank properly.... no one f***s. with him







. He is fed prawns mainly and feeders.

Thing about 'Mr Big' (Damned gf named him that) is he is very very shy, he goes for a wonder during the day but he mainly does his stuff when i'm not in the room - i've watched from a window. He's the boss of the tank alright, but is funny when he yawns (3 or 4 times a day) and when he goes up to gulp air.

I think at 16" he's getting a little big.

If I decide to get the P's I'll put all but the Plec in the local tourist aquarium, but might get a 48" tank for the C loaches coz they are hilarious!!


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

LMAO P-Power, i did already think of that


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice tank what lights are you useing to get the green effect


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that kife is great!!!! dont get P's they suck compaired to kifes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i loove that setup
leave those fish in there


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah man thats a sweet tank why would ya wanna get rid of it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Even though I'm more a piranha kind of guy, I agree with the others.
Why get rid of this tank? It's a sweet community with cool inhabitants (and you seem to be very fond of it as well).

If you want piranha's, why not get another 40"+ tank (like a Jewel Rio 180: those are awesome tank that don't need that much space) and get 3 redbellies: almost the same as cariba, most definitely equally entertaining as 3 cariba, and you can keep your community tank as well.


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

thanks for feedback, i'll be deliberating over the coming weeks.

the green effect is from white and blue standard output fluorescent tubes

judazzz, u tempt me into dangerous territory lmao


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank and fiah..how big is your tank?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a sweet tank you got going there.


----------

